# New to iPad File Sharing



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm a new iPad owner and one of the first apps I downloaded was iWorks Pages. I'm trying to figure out how to keep word documents synched between my Windows Vista desktop and this iPad. The documents I import through iTunes File Sharing aren't showing up in the "My Documents" section in the Pages app.

Also, is there any way to organize Pages documents into folders or import them as folders?

Lastly but slightly unrelated, I made the smart decision to get a wireless keyboard with the iPad, but can't find a quick way to disconnect the keyboard when I'm not near it.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

In ITunes when you click on your iPad on the side, when the screen opens to shows what's on the iPad click on the tab at the time for apps, at the bottom where it says iworks click on then you just drag your documents into the space in there, there should be a button that says keep syn.

To create folders on the iPad open up iworks when you see all your documents hold your finger down on one of them all the icons should start shaking, now drag one of the documents onto another document and it should create a folder of them, it will then as you what you want the folder to be named, you can then drag more documents into the folder. To finish with doing all the editing press the square button that is used to unlock the iPad.

Hope this helps


----------

